

Quora now 2x faster by running PyPy - price
http://qr.ae/7rD2Q

======
tannerc
I had to see for myself, and what do you know, it's noticeably faster!

------
lgarron
2x _as fast_ , not 2x _faster_ , although the actual page doesn't make that
mistake. That always bothers me, because even technical people get it wrong,
making it hard to interpret "X times faster" correctly.

</pedantry> :-P

